# Spoilers anyone?



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Prevostallison said:


> I've seen some cruzes with those little fins. But has anyone put on the cobalt kind of style of spoiler? Couldnt find any pics on google. Let me know


Do you mean like a high rise or a simple lt spoiler?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I think he means one of these on the cruze.


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

If you look on ebay there is a company in china that makes one. Doesn't look bad. The brand is kspeed. But over at cobaltss.net I remember seeing someone that put the ss high rise on a Cruze. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

There are several on ebay that sell Holden style spoilers in the US, seen one in cleveland Ohio.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Kspeed Cheavy Chevrolet Holden Cruze 11 12 Trunk Quantom Spoiler Unpainted | eBay


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Would look too much like a cobalt in my opinion. Think there's a thread with links to all the styles.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

http://cobaltss.net/forums/showthread.php?t=282714
That should be the link to the thread with the Cruze with the SS wing


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Got a "Sports Spoiler" genuine Holden accessory fitted to my new MY14 SRi hatchback. Gives it more of a "rally car" look.
Here's what it looks like on the MY13 model:


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

This is the one I was thinking of







2011 Chevrolet Cruze Factory Style Pedestal Rear Wing / Spoiler


----------



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

I was looking for one like diesel Dan put. I don't want a little one like I've seen on other cruzes. And I don't care for the spoilers in the other pictures 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Prevostallison said:


> I was looking for one like diesel Dan put. I don't want a little one like I've seen on other cruzes. And I don't care for the spoilers in the other pictures
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well that one is no way near a cobalt looking spoiler so.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Kspeed Cheavy Chevrolet Holden Cruze 11 12 Trunk Quantom Spoiler Unpainted | eBay
> 
> View attachment 14720


<shudder> leave the Rally car spoilers to the Rally cars.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> <shudder> leave the Rally car spoilers to the Rally cars.


Never said I would ever buy this horrible thing. And the company can't even spell Chevy. I was just trying to help the op out I love my ECO lip Spoiler.


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

I think it looks good! I was thinking the same thing today. I'd like to get one. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I think he means one of these on the cruze.
> View attachment 14711


Yea that's called a high rise... I might have an extra in the garage somewhere from my old ss


----------



## bamf269 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have this one, part number ABS307A-L6-WA505Q color match great for an ebay wing and only $150.
http://imgur.com/4p1JDvf.jpg
http://imgur.com/LaXHcnx.jpg
Hopefully those links work. If not I will add them to my album.


----------



## jesusccch04 (Mar 23, 2014)

*red cruze lt with cobalt ss apoiler*



Prevostallison said:


> I've seen some cruzes with those little fins. But has anyone put on the cobalt kind of style of spoiler? Couldnt find any pics on google. Let me know


Here a pic a found hope it helps!


----------

